# Frog identification.



## Millerlite (Dec 12, 2014)

So it actually been raining in southern ca. I was at work and saw this frog hopping puddle to puddle. I snapped a picture of it. Can anyone identify it? 





Kyle


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like a African clawed frog there sold in pet stores not a normal frog it stays in water all its life


----------



## leopard777 (Dec 12, 2014)

a fully aquatic frog , probably someone's pet


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 12, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. My friend put it in his pond. Hopefully he will do alright 

Kyle


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 12, 2014)

It sould iv had these all my life and the one i have is 17 years old


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 12, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> It sould iv had these all my life and the one i have is 17 years old


Any pictures?


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 12, 2014)

African clawed frog . Lives in fresh water fish tanks .


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a pretty cool find


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok ill take a pic mine is albino tho and iv had them that color to


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 13, 2014)

His name is whitey


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 13, 2014)

That was when he was younger this is him today at 17 hes at the age where you have to add salt to his water he has trubble relasing fluid it soppost to help


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, they get pretty big. Thanks for the photos. Hopefully this little guy can trive and live 20 years! He's living in the pond so I think he can thrive out there pretty well

Kyle


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes he can but they do eat fish they love gold fish ,and there bite doest hurt but there mouth does grip whitey has had my finger in his mouth half way up my finger and it took me 10 min to get him off lol


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 13, 2014)

I spotted him today in the pond, he found some roots to hide in.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 13, 2014)

I bet hes so happy to be in deep water again good.job saving him he would have died


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> I bet hes so happy to be in deep water again good.job saving him he would have died


Yeah he seems happy. Hopefully will be part of the pond for years to come.


----------



## oscar (Dec 14, 2014)

They are very comical also escape artists top of enclosures must be closed enough so they can't escape will dehydrate if out of water for to long. they were used for pregnancy test years ago and in some states illegal to have cause when released into the wild they have gobbled up native frogs minnows etc. mine love night crawlers. Also can not handle to cold of temperature.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 14, 2014)

oscar said:


> They are very comical also escape artists top of enclosures must be closed enough so they can't escape will dehydrate if out of water for to long. they were used for pregnancy test years ago and in some states illegal to have cause when released into the wild they have gobbled up native frogs minnows etc. mine love night crawlers. Also can not handle to cold of temperature.



I have him in a pond, def no lid on it. I do have a boarder around the pond. He would have to try and escape and he can easily leave if he wanted. Idk we will see what he ends up doing. Right now he's just been hanging out on the pond, I've seen I'm 2xs since I out him in there 

Kyle


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 15, 2014)

Iv never had any of mine try to escape and ive had about ten of them but im sure if he was determined to he could but you jist gave him a home with a all you can eat im sure ill be there for a long time lol


----------

